# The "Name Please" Contest.



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I wanted to do another contest. So here goes.
Open to all Club Stogie gorillas. Except for those with post per day average over 30. Just kidding Darrell. :r
Or anyone with Rat, or Hog in their user name. Just kidding again. *Open to all.*
Name the cigar smokers in the slide shows. 
I hope the links works?? If the slide show doesn't work let me know. Click on the thumbnail picture and it should take you to a slideshow. Just name the people pictured. Actors must be named, not a role that they played. (Example: Keifer Sutherland is correct, Jack Bauer is wrong.)
There are 10 pictures in each slide show. The first CS ape with all 30 people identified correctly wins a prize of cigars. At least a fiver. You can post your answers or PM them to me. I hope this contest last longer than my last one that lasted maybe a hour

Slide show 1


Slide show 2


Slide show 3


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice contest :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm not gonna do this one but love the Ernie Kovacs picture!

MCS


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm not gonna do this one but love the Ernie Kovacs picture!
> 
> MCS


And what's wrong with Anne Archer???:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very creative contest..
Good luck, everyone.
:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> And what's wrong with Anne Archer???:dr


Nothing! Nothing at all. She is actually much prettier than Ernie Kovacs!

MCS


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome Contest, my guesses are for the first slide show

Arnold Schwarzenegger
Winston Churchill
Michael Jordan
Some Guy
Sigmund Freud
another Guy
Bill Cosby
3 more people i cant find out.

Oh well i figured id give it a try


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Are the links working??
Or do you need some hints??


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I got another hr or so till I get home...THEN ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!!




Shawn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks like Shawn might make a serious attempt at this one.:bx

If you get this done Shawn, the Casey's down the street here has the Swisher Outlaws Double Barrel Rum buy one get one free. :ssMy fiver and the 16 Outlaws, thats a good haul..:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

remember I still have your address!!!!



:bx:chk:bx


Shawn


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

Pm send on 1


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Bomber PM'd me with 9 out of 10 correct in slideshow #1.

Savvy has PM'd me with some guesses also. He has 6 out of 10 correct in slide show #1. And in slide shows #2 and #3 he has 7 out of 10 correct.

I said in the post starting this thread that it would be at least a fiver of cigars. Lets bump that up to 10. Maybe that will revv things up a little..:mn


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Is one of those pics yours?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> Is one of those pics yours?


Do you mean, is one of the pics of me? If so no.
But two of the pictures of the 30 are Club Stogie members. Correct user name of these two will work.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

OK folks, I guess this contest is too hard. Or too boring.
I have received a couple PMs with some guesses and asking for a hint or two.

Slide show #1 hints:
3 Actors. 1 now a Gov. Like you need help with that one.
1 was a PM.
1 was a famous shrink. Your Mama
2 are in the Cigar Biz.
1 a well known athlete. What a bunch of Bull
1 Comedian, TV star.
1 Club Stogie LLG, who likes Miller Lite and Popeyes chicken.

Slide show #2 hints:
4 Actors. "You talkin' to Me" These 4 are easy.
2 more in the Cigar Biz. One maybe looking at lot 24.
1 Politician. No longer in office. Have you seen my Wiener schnitzel.
1 Athlete. A hockey stud eh. How do you Canadians spell "A"?2 Musicians/Composers

Slide show #3 hints:
3 more Actors. Its easy to find Cigar smoking Celebrity's, you meat heads.
4 more Cigar Biz stars.
1 Author.
1 Musician/Traveling Wilbury.
1 more Club Stogie Gorilla. Mean mouth UPS and he will :gn:fu:bx

Hope this helps a little. Not too much though.......


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes Jeff after I ran my mouth and got home I was humbled by your brilliance.....I bow to you and your GREATNESS.:chk




Great Contest and PM me the winner and I will add to the Prize!!



Shawn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Yes Jeff after I ran my mouth and got home I was humbled by your brilliance.....I bow to you and your GREATNESS.:chk
> 
> Great Contest and PM me the winner and I will add to the Prize!!
> 
> Shawn


Look at Shawn. A fine BOTL move to add to the prize package. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I got a couple more PMs. You guys are getting close. :tu

I have to go to KC for a meeting. If needed I will give some hints when I get home. Some time around 9pm central.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

So who are the mystery CS members....???


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

We have a WINNER..:bl wayner123 PM'd me at 3:19pm with a good list, but this list had a couple blanks spots. Then at 5: 24pm he PM'd again and filled in the blanks with the correct names.
Congrats wayner123, you did good.:tu
Congrats to gvarsity who PM'd me with the correct list at 9: 25pm. He earns a prize too.
You 2 please PM me your addys and I will get a prize package sent out soon.
Thanks to all who sent in entries I hope it was a contest that you had a some fun playing.
Also thanks to boonedoggle and RaiderinKS. I hope you don't mind me hijacking your pictures for my contest.

The correct names list below:
Slide show #1
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Winston Churchill
Michael Jordan
Don Pepin Garcia
Sigmund Freud
Charlie Toraño
Bill Cosby
Frank Vincent
boonedoggle
Danny Devito

Slide show #2
Peter Falk
Robert De Niro
Nick Perdomo
Tim Ozgener
Gerhard Schröder
Anne Archer
Groucho Marx
Joe Jackson
George Gershwin
Wayne Gretzky

Slide show #3
Carlos Torano, Jr
James Gandolfini
Carol OConnor
Tony Borhani
RaiderinKS
Ernie Kovacs
George Harrison
Rockey Patel
Mark Twain
Pete Johnson


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

:blCongrats guys
:tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats guys. Nice work. That was a fun contest, I just couldn't find the last 3 I needed.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for the fun contest. I love researching and looking up things, so this contest was right up my alley. 

Now to prepare my mailbox for the bomb, I better get a crackin.:chk


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Congrats guys. Nice work. That was a fun contest, I just couldn't find the last 3 I needed.


Which 3 were the hardest for you?

I had a time with Frank Vincent as the picture JaKaAch used makes him look bigger/fatter than he is.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey wayner123 your package went out today.

DC: 03041560000265658951

Gvarsity your prize will go out tomorrow..


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Which 3 were the hardest for you?
> 
> I had a time with Frank Vincent as the picture JaKaAch used makes him look bigger/fatter than he is.


I doubt I'd have ever found Joe Jackson, Gerhard Schroeder I overpassed when I was looking through German Politicians (I don't know how), and Charlie Torano (after looking through a bunch of Torano pictures I finally found the right one, but it took a little while longer than I gave time for)

Those three people gave me a headache though. I'm 100% positive though that I'd probably never have found Joe Jackson even if I found the other two. Oh well. Congrats again on figuring all the mugs out on this, it takes a lot of work haha.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Got my prize pack today. Thanks JaKaAch! Great contest. The trick for me with Joe Jackson was knowing what he looked like and then realizing he had _*aged *_a lot. (Jumping Jive was a great album)

The loot:
Santa Damiana Robusto
Rocky Patel Honduran Classic Box Press Toro(ish)
Los Blancos Sumatra Toro(ish)
Reo Robusto 
Cao Crillo Robusto
Arturo Fuente Lonsdale


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks so much, JaKaAch. I got my package in today. Way to slap a noob around! Check it out!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I wanted to do another contest. So here goes.
> Open to all Club Stogie gorillas. Except for those with post per day average over 30. Just kidding Darrell. :r


Hey, I'm down to 31.03 posts per day, from FIFTY!

Give me some credit, will ya? :chk


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Thanks so much, JaKaAch. I got my package in today. Way to slap a noob around! Check it out!!


Oh well be on the look out..I opened my mouth and got called on it so I decided to put my cigars where my mouth was and you should be getting a package in a few days!!! Congrats again for the win...and Jeff......I still have your address..better be nice!!!

Shawn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> Thanks so much, JaKaAch. I got my package in today. Way to slap a noob around! Check it out!!


Glad to see that you got your contest winnings. I guess the USPS lost it for a couple days, but it finally made it.
Congrats again on the win. Good job on getting the Cigar biz people. Those even stumped some of the FOGs. I hope you enjoy the cigars, you put in a lot of effort to win.
Congrats also go out to gvarsity. He came up with the correct answers too but just a little late, so I put together a 2nd place price pack. I hope you too enjoy your winnings.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Oh well be on the look out..I opened my mouth and got called on it so I decided to put my cigars where my mouth was and you should be getting a package in a few days!!! Congrats again for the win...and Jeff......I still have your address..better be nice!!!
> 
> Shawn


Here is what Shawn sent my way. Thanks for opening your mouth  If you ever want to do it again, let me know!!! :r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you got them ok....Enjoy and I am going to try to keep my mouth shut more often!!!




Shawn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Great prize add-on there Shawn. A great way to show the newb the jungle way..:tu 
I owe you.. Thanks


----------

